# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Things Characters Won't Ever Say

## annaz

I think the title explains it all  :Smile:  Here we go!

Rosie: I'm fed up with you Craig, I don't think I love you.

Rosie: I think I'm gonna go and help my mum do the ironing. She does so much work.

David: I think I like you Phil  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Gwant and Fill Mitchell  -   "Get lost Mum you poisonous little midget, mind your own business for once"

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Pat and Dot in the Vic with an announcement:  "Look at the lot of you.  You can't act for toffee.  You are a disgrace to the nation.  Learn a few acting lessons from us and you'll be on the road to success."  :Smile:

----------


## willsmummy

Emily Bishop: "Who's up for painting the town red and getting right hammered tonight?"

Sally Webster: "I hate all those Oakhill mums, they are so far up their own bottoms, they can't sit down"

----------


## annaz

Roy: Let's give up our cafe and go off on a mexican circus

----------


## Luna

turn that over till i see eastenders

----------


## feelingyellow

Ken: I really love Eccles, I have dreams about her every night.

----------


## xxvikkixx

Tracy - 'Sure I'll stay in and look after my daughter'

David - 'Want help with the washing up, Mum?'

Sally - 'Let's invite Craig over for tea and biscuits'

Jack to Vera - 'Let's go raving tonight!'

Sophie - 'I love my family, I feel so loved'

----------


## Chris_2k11

Steve - 'I love you Tracy Barlow'

----------


## alan45

Traceyluv  -  ''Ive given up on men and am running off to a nunnery''

Hayley  - ''Roy Im going into hospital to have my operation reversed''

Norris  -  ''You are right Rita I really am a boring little fart''

----------


## anthony4real

> Tracy - 'Sure I'll stay in and look after my daughter'
> 
> David - 'Want help with the washing up, Mum?'
> 
> Sally - 'Let's invite Craig over for tea and biscuits'
> 
> Jack to Vera - 'Let's go raving tonight!'
> 
> Sophie - 'I love my family, I feel so loved'


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha  :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

jason: im gay sarah
tyrone: ive entered a mr universe contest

----------


## *-Rooney-*

leanne: i wish my first marriage worked me and nick were made for each other i didnt care about the money

----------


## *-Rooney-*

shelley: tracey you are so lucky to have made it with charlie i really miss him

sally: rosie stop being a little swot and go and see craig for a little while

----------


## annaz

Sally: Me posh? No way. These shoes were 3 quid of market!

----------


## willsmummy

Charlie "I really respect woman. I want to settle down and have a family"

Fred-"Meat is Murder"

Hayley-"It must be great being a bloke"

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Betty:*  "Stuff hot pots, from now on it's salad on the menu."

----------


## lollymay

sally - of course you can stay over at craigs tonight

----------


## Richie_lecturer

*Rosie:*   "Mmm, me want fresh meat for me din dins."

----------


## xxvikkixx

Rosie and Craig - 'We're turning chav'

----------


## *-Rooney-*

fred: im just not the marrying kind of guy
dev: i cant have children biologically impossible

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Eileen: i like all the neighbours here especially the platt family

----------


## *-Rooney-*

sarah: im not the kind of girl to sleep around im waiting until i get married

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fred: 'I *don't* say! I *don't* say!'  :Cool:

----------


## Em

Roy:   Hayley lets run upstairs for a quickie

----------


## *-Rooney-*

hayley: i cant be bothered with work today im gonna throw a sickie

----------


## *-Rooney-*

betty: i dont know how to make hotpots the best you will get from me are sandwiches

----------


## annaz

Tracy- Mum, you don't ever have to look after Amy anymore!

----------


## lollymay

tracey - im going to be a responsible mum and look after my daughter 24/7 and ill never go out again

----------


## annaz

Norris- I'm an annoying old coote.

----------


## Katy

Ashley - Im joineig the weatherfield male voice choir, they need a someone for the bass part.

----------


## annaz

Rosie- I shall be a nun and I shall break up with that wannabe Craig!

----------


## alan45

Deirdre  ---  What about a rerun of Christmas Dev

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Deirdre  ---  What about a rerun of Christmas Dev


I wouldn't put it past her  :Nono:

----------

